# Bagged B2 Passat on Fuchs



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*http://www.airsociety.net/2012/01/the-haves-and-have-nots-bagged-b2-passat/*


James Wallace out of the UK has the kind of ride most dream of owning. This subtle and cleanly customized 1986 Volkswagen Passat 1.8CL Wagon that was bagged by Havair out of Hastings, England is definitely worthy of anyone’s car collection.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks amazing. 

Did the we get those Passats in the states? I don't think I have ever seen one.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

We got quantums and dashers. I don't think Passats were available in the US until the B3.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn thats hot.... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Love it :heart:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

bad ass


----------

